# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  VAT on Rent Deposit

## LGripper

Just need to clarify whether or not VAT can be charged on a rental Deposit. (both parties are VAT registered)

----------


## J7J

No, it shouldn't be charged or claimed by either party.

----------


## Justloadit

You may only charge VAT when a transaction is concluded. Receipt of the deposit is not a complete transaction.

What is interesting though , if the deposit is to cover defaulting rent, then an invoice must be generated with VAT must be created as a normal receipt of rent. Ensure that your deposit includes the vatable amount, or you will be out of pocket for the VAT portion.

----------

BusFact (08-Mar-12)

----------


## LGripper

Thank you very much.

----------

